# Cookshack Smokette Elite Model SM025  or Smokin Tex 1400 or Smokin it #2



## hillarystep (Jan 25, 2012)

I am considering these 3 smokers - Cookshack Smokette Elite Model SM025  or Smokin Tex 1400 or Smokin it #2

Can anybody help me as to the pros and cons with these smokers.

I am presently on gas GOSM and having been smoking meats for about 6 years.  Time to move up from my GOSM and would like the ease of an electic smoker now.  

Can anybody help?

Gerry


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2012)

I moved your thread to electric smokers where I think you will get more responses.


----------



## hillarystep (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks Smokin Al .  I read a previous thread by you that said to go to forum and rollcall to post a thread. Guess I did it wrong. New at this .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 25, 2012)

hillarystep said:


> Thanks Smokin Al .  I read a previous thread by you that said to go to forum and rollcall to post a thread. Guess I did it wrong. New at this .




Your doing fine, roll call is for introducing yourself. After that just pick a section that you think your thread belongs. But it's OK if you pick the wrong place. One of the moderators will move it. Have a great day!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is a link to some info on several of the Electric Smokers that might be informational for you

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/category/cabinet-style

Good luck and send me a PM if you want to chat


----------



## smoketexring (Jan 25, 2012)

hillarystep said:


> I am considering these 3 smokers - Cookshack Smokette Elite Model SM025  or Smokin Tex 1400 or Smokin it #2
> 
> Can anybody help me as to the pros and cons with these smokers.
> 
> ...




I don't believe you would go wrong with any one of those smokers.  It all depends on how much you want to take out of your wallet.  I've got the ST 1400 Pro and haven't had any problems.  Built like a tank.  Don't ever regret buying it. 

I found that I use it more than I thought I would. I will be using it tomorrow smoking two small pork shoulders. Mmmmmm....mmmmmm.....Guuuuuuuuud?!!!!!!

Enjoy whatever you buy.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 25, 2012)

I wouldn't overlook the SausageMaker smokers, they're very well built.
I looked at them today at their retail store here that's about 4 miles from my house.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/4115120lbdigitalstainlesssteelsmoker.aspx

http://www.sausagemaker.com/4090330lbdigitalcountrysmoker.aspx


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 25, 2012)

Lots of Masterbuilt Electric owners and the New Models will be out soon...Good balance between size and affordability...JJ


----------



## upinflames (Jan 27, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Lots of Masterbuilt Electric owners and the New Models will be out soon...Good balance between size and affordability...JJ


I'm leaning towards a Masterbuilt for an entry level unit to get my feet wet making sausages but the internet as well the forums are FULL  of complaints and issues about them causing me to look at higher end models


----------



## wicker (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the Smokin it #2 love it so far worth every penny.


----------



## smoketexring (Jan 27, 2012)

I just looked at where I purchased my Smokin Tex (myrubberneck.com) and it's priced at $514.17 including s/h which is an awesome deal.  I paid $535.00 from them a year ago.  I recommend getting  the cart if you can afford it as well.  

Good Luck!!

Smoke


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 27, 2012)

Just one thing I want to point out. When I did my research there were several articles that I read that indicated that the CookShack and the SmokinTex units were actually designed to be used in commercial kitchens. I just tried to find the articles but could not on a quick search but will look some more. This narrowed my decision down to those two units because of the reliability factor required to go into a commercial kitchen.


----------



## supercenterchef (Feb 4, 2012)

If you've been doing this for years and are moving up...I'd go ahead and spend the money on a Cookshack...I've posted it's pro's elsewhere on this forum.  If you want, just PM me and I'll get on my soapbox again ;)


----------



## dissapointed in (Feb 26, 2012)

Save your money and go for a smokin tex or cookshack. I've had the 40" Masterbuilt for less than a year. Had to replace the temp probe once, lasted about two months from new. The second probe was free but didn't last 2 months (weekly use) oh well, don't need the probe.,  then the heating element went out. I'm switching to Cookshack. The Masterbulit was cheap,  but if you want to continue smoking opt for more expensive model. Better built.


----------



## nuarcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi, I have the Cookshack Smokette...Absolutely love it!!!

My two-cents!


----------



## hogwild (Feb 26, 2012)

This is my first post and I'm in a similar situation.  Been smoking on a Weber style grill.  Started looing into a "real" smoker and on the advise of a friend, decided to check out the electric smokers.  I'm down to the same 3 companies.......Cookshack, Smokin Tex, and Smokin-It.

I was hoping some of you would expound more in this thread on the pros and cons of the smokers in question.  I'll ask some detailed questions if anyone would like to share their experience to help me make a decision.

First, I'm looking at the Cookshack Smokette Elite, the Smokin Tex 1400, and the Smokin-It Model 3.

Of these 3, only the Smokin-It controller doesn't have temperature feedback to the controller.  So I would guess the controller temps set with the control knob result in the box maintaining that temperature on a "normal" day........but on a cold/windy/wet day, the internal temp of the box will likely be less than the temp set on the controller.......true?

I like the Cookshack products but they are expensive.  The Smokette Elite I'm considering is maore expensive than the other units......yet it is the smallest unit.  It's probably large enough for cooking for my immediate family, but if I invite my extended family over, what are the chances it will hold enough to smoke for my extended family (failrly large)?  The smoke box on the bottom of this unit seems to take up a large percentage of the already small cabinet.  Seems the Amerique is closer to the size of the Smokin-It Model 3........and it is $1,700+.  While I would love to have it, I can't justify spending that kind of money (could have several family get togethers catered by professionals for that amount).  How many country style ribs can be placed in the Elite at once?  (or how many baby back ribs or how many/how large a pork butt or how many/how large a brisket)  Looking for info that will let me know how much usable area there is.  Can anyone give my this info on the Smokin-It Model 3 or the Smokin-Tex 1400?

Do all these models create plenty of smoke?  I read that the Cookshack element turns on for a full 20 min at the beginning of a cook cycle to create an initial blast of smoke.  Do the other models do something similar?  Do all of them create plenty of smoke compared to smoking in an offset, wood burning smoker?  I've read that electric smokers don't produce a good smoke ring (on brisket for instance) but both Cookshack and Smokin Tex stated that adding charcoal to the wood box would release nitrates that produce a nice smoke ring.  Thoughts?

Are they all built tight and are they insulated well?  Seems good insulation would be a key to successful smoking of cold days or winter holidays where the weather is unpredictable.  Also, I'm guessing electric smokers in general don't produce the quantity of smoke you see from wood burning smokers so containing the smoke that is generated would seem to be important.  I must admit I'm speculting on the amount of smoke generated by electric smokers as I've never used one.  I talked to the mfgs and both Cookshack and Smokin-Tex had stories of their smokers being used successfully outside in very cold climates and in cold weather conditions (worse than I'll ever venture out in) but Smokin-It advised they bring their smoker in the garage or similar out of the cold/wind/wet.  I'm guessing this is because they don't have a temperature probe with feedback to the controller to maintain the desired temperature (speculation on my part).  Also, seems a tight cabinet would help maintain moisture inside the box.

Will a smoking recipe for one of these units likely work fine on any of these units?  I ask because Cookshack offers a cookbook and I think Smokin-Tex has recipes online, but Smokin-It doesn't offer recipies.  However, they suggested so many recipies were available on the internet there was no need and that recipies for other boxes would work for their unit as well.

How about maintaining temperature?  Seems Smokin-It boxes swing roughly 50 deg (25deg either side of setpoint), Smokin-Tex goes about 15 deg below and a little more than that above, and based off a chart I seen on thier website, Cookshack does maybe a little better (minus 5deg + 10-12deg).  Is only the average temperature important or does the temp swing matter much?

Thanks, and I look forward to hearing from the knowledgable, experienced folks here!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 26, 2012)

I think the Smoken-it has a lower watt heating element compared to the other two which may have something to do with the wider swings.

I'm still using a Masterbuilt 30" which was my first purchase about 3-4 yrs ago.  I purchased it to get my feet wet to see if I would use a smoker enough to justify a bigger purchase.  It's still working so I haven't moved up yet but the people I know who have Cookshacks love them and have had zero problems.  I've been looking at these 3 brands myself recently.  I get tired of having to feed my MES chips and don't want to have to rely on an smoker generator in my smoker unless I'm doing a cold smoke.  I would like to be able to toss a couple of chunks in the smoker and walk away or go to sleep (depending on the start time) and not have to worry about smoke volume or electrical issues.


----------



## mark4mn (Mar 8, 2012)

I have the smokin it 2, not the three. I measured my temperature swings and they are less than 15 degrees. As to the element wattage, it is very well insulated and i've not had any twmerature issues, even wit it in the low 30s outside. I would recommend that you contact Steve at smokin it and he will answer all your questions. My temerature element is about 2inches above the wood box. I would buy another in a heartbeat......



Mark


----------



## homerargo (Aug 26, 2013)

The Smokette is made in the USA.  The other two are made in China. Also check recalls.


----------



## homerargo (Aug 27, 2013)

After researching the reviews for my last answer, I couldn't stand it and ordered a Cookshack Smokette Elite model SM025.  It should arrive on this Thursday or Friday.  So I put my money where my mouth was!


----------



## supercenterchef (Aug 31, 2013)

You're going to love it...keep us posted with qview!!


----------



## homerargo (Sep 1, 2013)

This was my first run with the Smokette Elite with two Baby Back Rib racks loaded, although I think the meat source cheated a bit and got into spare ribs territory.  I used mesquite with ribs and rubbed with K.C. Rub from About.Com ( a lot of brown sugar, then Paprika, then the usual other stuff in much smaller doses. )  After rub, in the fridge  for about 20 hours.  Smoked at 225 degrees for about two hours, at which point the internal probe was spot on with my Thermopen at 176 degrees.  I meant to remove the wood box when internal temp got to about 160 and simply cook with heat after that point, but missed it.  However the meat was not bitter from too much smoke.  Result was a bit dry, so added a commercial BBQ sauce on these in the microwave for something under a minute.  They were then O.K.  Ate half of one rack with wife, and saved the rest which is the image.  I think the next time with the same rub and wood, I would smoke longer at a lower temp.













Ribs, first go with Smokette.jpg



__ homerargo
__ Sep 1, 2013






As for the Smokette Elite unit itself:  The door leaked smoke on the upper latch side corner, which in spite of all the hype about insulation made the unit top way too hot to touch on the entire right quadrant.  On the other hand, the internal probe was – as I said above – absolutely calibrated with my Thermopen.  This is a heavy, solid piece of equipment which  worked, and it is a keeper for now.


----------



## old sarge (Sep 1, 2013)

If money is no issue, I would recommend a Cookshack as it is digitally controlled. I have yet to have an issue with my unit and the temp is pretty much dead on, fluctuating up/down only a degree or two. The "computer board" that regulates the cooking temp clicks incessantly and early on I thought it was dying.  The folks at CS said it was normal.

The ST and SI units are similar, analog units. My brother has the model 3 from SI and it is a solid unit, works well and turns out great food. I have no experience at all with the units from ST. Both provide some feedback via a light that is on when heating and off when not heating. There are temperature swings with these units that can vary from a few degrees from the set point to 10 or more degrees above (heating) to below (not heating).  This is normal. With these, you will want to get a good digital thermometer when smoking a large cut to an internal temperature. A dual probe thermometer will also let you monitor the units internal temperature (and worry and agonize over the difference between what you set and what the thermometer is telling you).

The angled control panel on the ST unit is more attractive than the flat top on the SI.  The SI units have a longer cord and larger wheels, and costs a bit less.

Another benefit for the larger units is a dual door latch. None of these units (CS< ST< SI) use door gaskets.  It is a compression fit. Two latches better distribute the pressure for a more complete seal.  Also look at the wattage of the heating element within a given dollar amount. All the units have an element properly sized for the capacity they are rated at.  Additionally, check the price of accessories/repair parts from each company. You will notice the accessories look identical, yet the cost can vary.  And then look at the warranty in detail.

Finally, read the forums on the manufacturers sites, and ask questions of the owners. 

You will not go wrong with any of the units you are interested in. They are all built well, and the companies will make everything right should something not work properly.They all have a very strong following. Sometime this year, SI will be introducing a unit or units with a digital control per their forum. 

CS will periodically have a scratch n dent or remanufactured unit for sale. That is how I was able to afford the 066 model.  It never hurts to ask.

Good luck.


----------

